# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Film scannen

## georg

Hallo allerseits,

eine für den Sommer untypische Frage, normalerweise ist das etwas für lange, kalte Winternächte.  :Wink: 

Ich habe ja etliche Photos als KB Film (keine Dias). Die Menge ist irgendwo im 4 stelligen Bereich (oder mehr?), was sich halt so ansammelt in >10 Jahren analoge Photografie.

Jetzt würde ich gerne ein paar digitalisieren, also die Negative scannen. Die sind natürlich wie bei Entwicklungen so üblich in 3-4er Sreifen geschnipselt.

Wie oder wer scannt sowas am besten? Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich das machen lasse oder selber mache.

Machen lassen heißt ich hab die Arbeit vom Scannen nicht, aber muß etliche Sachen aus- und wieder einsortieren.

Selber machen heißt ich müßte meine Ordnung nicht komplett zerstören und wieder aufbauen, aber habe dafür die Hackn vom Scannen.

Die Menge der tatsächlich gescannten Bilderchen schätze wird so um die 1000 sein.

Ich werde sicherlich nie ganz komplett digital Photos machen sondern immer wieder eine meiner analogen SLRs auspacken. Dh. ich würde aus diesem Grund eher eine Heimlösung präferieren, oder kann man sich Filme gleich beim Entwickeln in ansehlicher Qualität (also keine PictureCDs mit Auflösung von 1,5MP) scannen lassen?

Wer macht solche Scanaufgaben, hat jemand Erfahrung damit, was kostet das, kann man auf die Qualität Einfluß nehmen, gibts da auch Rohdatenscan wo man die "Entwicklung" mehr oder weniger selber machen kann? Und wenn ja: Bringts das?

Hat sich jemand schon einen Filmscanner angeschafft und das selber erledigt? Was für einen, was braucht man dafür, was nicht?

Schreibts halt einfach mal rein was ihr darüber so denkt. Das ist ein Langzeitprojekt, nix was sofort entschieden wird.

 :Smile:

----------


## dh-noob

Hatte mal einen Dia/Negativscanner vom Kollegen ausgeliehen. War so ein 100€ Scanner speziell dafür. ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...ZL._SS500_.jpg 
Resultat war wirklich nicht sonderlich gut. 
Perfekt für deine große Stückzahl und um die Qualität zu halten ein professioneller Scanner. Hier ein mal ein Beispiel. www.scandig.de/filmscanner/ni...ai-6-it-8.html 
Dieser hat auch einen Einzug für Streifen und kann das ganze evtl. leicht automatiesiert durchführen.

----------


## georg

Der Nikon Scanner ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Der Preis auch nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Aber wenn ich 100 Bilder scannen lassen kostet mich das wohl auch so um die 500 Euros.

edit: 1000 Bilder hab ich gemeint nicht hundert..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Hab jetzt mal die Zeit für einen Scan in einem normalen Scanner gestoppt. ich komm alles in allem auf ca. 5min. 5min x 1000 = 500min ~ 85 Stunden, das heißt 2 volle Arbeitswochen.
Nö, das mach ich nicht.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Also wenn ich mir einen Scanner zulege, dann für die neuen Bilderchen die ich noch analog mache und für ausgewählte alte, aber mein "Archiv" wird unangetastet bleiben.

----------


## mafa

so extra schnell bist mit dem nikon auch nicht.
such auch schon lang eine vernünftige lösung für meinen vater der seine dias einscannen will.
hatten so einen nikon (vorgänger, aber optisch ähnlich) zuhause und auch mit so einem profigerät ists eine qual.
hatten einen vorsatz zum selbsteinzug, hat aber immer nur gehackt und man war schneller wenn man jedes einzeln reingelegt hat -> ewig^3

bin auch für tips dankbar (ich denk dia scannen und kleinbild negativ sollt von den anforderungen her ja nicht so anders sein?)

----------


## georg

> so extra schnell bist mit dem nikon auch nicht.


 Sicher nicht, aber die Farbtreue und der Kontrastumfang ist bei einem dezitierten Filmscanner denke ich besser als bei einem Flachbettscanner mit Durchlichteinheit.

Ich denk Dia scannen läßt sich leichter automatisieren als blöde Negativfilmstreifen wenn sie zerschnipselt sind, was ja bei normalen Ausarbeitungen immer der Fall ist.

Aber mein Archiv einscannen werde ich sicher nicht, und wenn dann lasse ich es scannen. Weil 2 Wochen hinsetzen ist mehr als öd. Abgesehen davon verdiene ich in den 2 Wochen in meiner Hackn mehr als mich das Einscannen kosten würde und abwechslungsreicher ist es auch.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zulegen werde ich mir so ein Teil aber, weil ich a) doch ein paar alte Bilder scannen will nur halt nicht 1000, sondern vielleicht 50 oder so wo das Ende absehbar ist und b) weil ich weiter mit Film Photos machen werde und da will ich digitalisieren können.

----------


## georg

> so extra schnell bist mit dem nikon auch nicht.


 Nikon hat die Filmscannerproduktlinie komplett eingestellt. Man bekommt eigentlich nur noch Lagerbestände.

Dh. es läuft darauf hinaus entweder Flachbettscanner mit Durchlichteinheit zu nehmen, oder Negative/Dias mit Hintergrundblitz und einem guten Makroobjektiv (hätte ich) abzufotografieren. Aber den Arbeitsaufwand möchte ich mir garnicht vorstellen.

Hmm.. auf ebay gehen gebrauchte Filmscanner von Nikon und Minolta nach 2-3 Jahren zum Neupreis weg. Irre.  :EEK!: 

@mafa: Ich glaub für deinen Vater wurd es besser sein die Dias scannen zu lassen. Es tut wahrscheinlich weh, das ganze außer Haus zu geben aber der Zeitaufwand ist ein Wahnsinn, wenn man Equipment unter 5000EUR kaufen will.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Und um das Geld kann man sich 5-10.000 Dias scannen lassen.

----------


## mafa

hat er jetzt eh bei einem teil machen lasen, war vom preis her einigermaßen ok, farben teilweise komisch, aber kann man ja nachbehandeln

----------


## georg

Ich muß jetzt einen typen der mir gesagt hat, die qualitativ einzig akzeptable Methode (außer Trommelscanner  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ist das abfotografieren, zustimmen.
Ich habe jetzt mal kurz proboert mit einem Epson Perfection 700 Scanner Negative zu scannen. Funktioniert an sich nciht so schlecht, aber mehr als 2400dpi bringen keine bessere Auflösung mehr. Das entspricht einem 6MP Bild, wenn man bedenkt, dass beim Fil doch etwas mehr Informationen drinnen ist, dann ist das zwar nett, aber dann gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund mit Film zu arbeiten.

Hier ein Testbild

----------


## georg

Ich muß jetzt einen Typen der mir gesagt hat, die qualitativ einzig akzeptable Methode (außer Trommelscanner  :Stick Out Tongue: ) ist das Abfotografieren, zustimmen.
Ich habe jetzt mal kurz probiert mit einem Epson Perfection 700 Flachbettscanner Negative zu scannen. Funktioniert an sich nicht so schlecht, aber mehr als 2400dpi bringen keine bessere Auflösung mehr. Das entspricht einem 6MP Bild, wenn man bedenkt, dass beim Film doch etwas mehr Informationen drinnen ist, dann ist das zwar nett, aber dann gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund mit Film zu arbeiten und dann zu scannen.

Hier ein Testbild

Arg war, dass offensichtlich viele Scanner, darunter auch der Epson die ideale Schärfeebene 2mm über dem Glas haben. Weiters ist das Erkennen von mehreren Negativen mühsam. Dh alles Scannen und dann im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm rausschneiden.

Vielleicht war ich aber auch nur zu doof. Bei dem Wetter hatte ich keine Lust mich da zu spielen, ausführlichere Berichte folgen.

----------


## georg

Ein Farbnegativ abzufotografieren ist tatsächlich schneller als scannen.

Die Auflösung hängt halt von der Kamera ab. Wenn man 12MP hat, also zB 4256x2832 dann kommt man horizontal wie vertikal auf 3000dpi. Das ist ein weit höherer Wert als sämtliche hochwertigen Flachbettscanner erreichen. Nur dezitierte Filmscanner - und da nur die Topmodelle - haben eine etwas höhere Auflösung ca. 3800dpi aber die ganzen Hersteller produzieren die Dinger kaum noch von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen.

Selbst die Farben kommen gut rüber, man hat auch sämtliche Möglichkeiten, von der verwendeten Lichtfarbe über einen Weißabgleich bis hin zum Farbkalibrierungsdia. Gut, gibts auch für Scanner, also hier vermutlich Gleichstand.

Man benötigt ein Objektiv das 1:1 (bei Vollformat ansonsten entsprechend Cropfaktor) abbilden kann. Aber das ist billiger als ein Scanner.

Ein Stativ und die Beleuchtung muß man sich halt bauen.. das mach ich demnächst also wenn eine Anleitung gewünscht wird, werde ich das dokumentieren. (Ich kann mich derzeit nur nicht zwischen einer Säulenkonstruktion und einem Tragegestell mit Brücke entscheiden.  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## kitschi

i muss den fred jz nochmals ausgraben :Wink: 

@georg: und zwar wollt ich dir des hier zeigen da brauchst nix selber konstruieren oder so :Wink:

----------

